# UGLIEST Buildings in China



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Actually none of those buildings are ugly, they're just different. They're pretty in their own way-yeah right. Those building are simply weird.


----------



## FallenGuard (Nov 2, 2006)

null said:


> one *weird* building in *Luoyang,China*


I love that - i don't think its ugly at all, quite futuristic!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Beijing Tianzi Hotel


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

:nuts: hno: OMG!!!!


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


thats the best looking hotel ive ever seen, so funny n traditional


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

hahahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

LMAO! That is kinda scary.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Kenwen said:


> thats the best looking hotel ive ever seen, so funny n traditional


三皇 deserve a more decent tribute


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

funny building but not ugly


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


:rofl::rofl:
I piss my pants off!
:hilarious :hahaha: :lol:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Cool!

Thats even better than the Bankok Elephant building.


----------



## jhae (Oct 19, 2006)

goschio said:


> Cool!
> 
> Thats even better than the Bankok Elephant building.



lolz Beijing Tianzi Hotel wahhahahaha:lol: looks like a gigantic figurine

eheh that elphant buliding sucks to.. whaha i wonder what the architechs are making a statement out of that??


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel



i know this building, its so special for me, not ugly, not pretty, just look special and different


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

This is very creative and original.


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

oh my god, I love that hotel, hahahahahahahaha X 100000times


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Ugly block...










Weird color, like being repaired...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

null said:


> this thread is updated constantly
> 
> 
> *Jinpeng Mansion,Nanjing*


This building reminds me of some of the HK industrial estate especially those that you see in Kwai Chung or Wong Chuk Hang.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

null said:


> *Jinpeng Mansion,Nanjing*


holy crap! you would think a building that large would have some kind of central air designed into it... guess not


----------



## Superfish (Aug 24, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


hahahahahaha that's a good one. better looking and detailed than the infamous elephant building yet somehow 10000x funnier.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

There are countless hideous buildings across Asia.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Fangyuan Mansion, Shenyang


This one could go into a 'most unusual' category. Interesting design


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

null said:


> this thread is updated constantly
> 
> 
> *Jinpeng Mansion,Nanjing*


what.???.i like this building.look very unique


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

alsen said:


> what.???.i like this building.look very unique


Compared to some gritty HK buildings, there's nothing unique about it.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks more massive than most of the similar buildings on Kowloon in my opinion.
I like the grey top part of it as well - a pretty cool building.


----------



## hoangduong (Jan 19, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel



hahahahaha :hilarious :rofl: :hahaha: :dance2: mr. Happiness , mr.Wealth and mr. Longevity ... very very funny :rofl: I can see the chineses're respecting their national charater very very well :hahano:


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

^ That hotel takes the cake LMAO!


----------



## Skycrap (May 31, 2006)

Whahaha, that building is so funny. ROFL!!


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

That Beijing hotel is so bad it is good. Would love to see that in person.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

TOUGH choices.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


I want to kill whoever designed it!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

^^It would look great sitting out in the desert in Vegas. :lol:


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

^^^OMG!!!!! what is that???


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

:lol:


OhioTodd said:


> ^^It would look great sitting out in the desert in Vegas. :lol:


but where is the window on the building:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Fangyuan Mansion, Shenyang


It looks like this one (Les Arènes de Picasso) in Marne La Vallée (near Paris) by Manolo Nunez-Yanowski in 1984 :


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> It looks like this one (Les Arènes de Picasso) in Marne La Vallée (near Paris) by Manolo Nunez in 1984 :


Oh my, this is horrible...


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

It's funny, the shape circle is always associated with nice things, but when it comes to building it's total uglyness!!!!!!!!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Tianzi Hotel is absolutely horrid!!!!!!


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

hoangduong said:


> hahahahaha :hilarious :rofl: :hahaha: :dance2: mr. Happiness , mr.Wealth and mr. Longevity ... very very funny :rofl: I can see the chineses're respecting their national charater very very well :hahano:


This belongs IN Las Vegas... Definitely a CHINESE CASINO ... Where through excessive gambling you will not find Happiness, Wealth or LOngevity :rofl: 
:banana2: :cucumber: :carrot:


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It looks like this one (Les Arènes de Picasso) in Marne La Vallée (near Paris) by Manolo Nunez-Yanowski in 1984 :


OMG. I didn't knew this building, it deserves a visit. :nuts: I think there are some other hideous HLM in Marné la Vallée designed by Ricardo Bofill, am I right?... and I had thought that the Place de Catalogne in Montparnasse was kitsch enough, but this is crazy


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

several uglys, but the last one is not that ugl


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

null said:


> this thread is updated constantly
> 
> 
> *Jinpeng Mansion,Nanjing*


Reminds me of Bucharest.


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

ZZZZZZZ! give me a break!!


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Definitely have enough air conditioning there.


----------



## ludovic (Dec 15, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


it's the ugliest !


----------



## Huppoe (Jan 5, 2007)

The only one I find a little ugly is the Fangyuan Mansion, rest of these pictures (even the round stone-building) look very nice.


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


Whomever designed this should be shot.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

I hope people will learn not to quote picture posts on the same page...(=> page 2)


BTT: These buildings are weird, but some a pretty cool (I think of that thing which looks like the Taipei 101 on page 1)


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


WTF?!?!? thats literally the ugliest buiilding ive ever seen!!! hno:


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

no more??


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

that hotel is just....errmmm..i have no words to describe it...
i don't like it...but i can't say it is ugly.


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

CongTuSaiGon said:


> Whomever designed this should be shot.


:hilarious, it's the ugliest thing i had ever seen


----------



## specialdj (Jan 13, 2007)

Ramses said:


>


I think this is the ugliest of the topic !


----------



## guokui (Jan 14, 2007)

Iam a chinese,I live in chengdu now ,this city is very beautiful.Welcome to chengdu


----------



## guokui (Jan 14, 2007)

chengdu is a very beautiful city


----------



## guokui (Jan 14, 2007)

My number of QQ is 403434010. I hope we can be very good friends


----------



## guokui (Jan 14, 2007)

because you do not konw the history of China


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

centralcali19 said:


> WTF?!?!? thats literally the ugliest buiilding ive ever seen!!! hno:


Dude, that is the FUGLIEST building I have ever seen in my whole entore life! It's is admirable to be proud of your culture n all..and chinese culture is colorful but to interpret that into an architectural form...at least such as this one...man...I'm at a loss of words, it's too commanding, ugly and on top of that they look like ugly threesome giants...thank god there are no other buildings close to it or else it'll like giants bout to trample the city..it would just not mix with the rest or NORMAL buildings...human shapes shouldn't be translated into living architecture...yuk FUUUGGGGLLLYYYYYY:bash:


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

C'mon you guys, being different does not automatically makes you ugly, is good to have a great variety of things all over, imagine a world with one single building design..............besides we do not know the reason behind those designs.


----------



## billyandmandy (Jun 6, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Beijing Tianzi Hotel


yes but still... who can be so stupid to build such a thing?


----------



## mysteek_1976 (Jan 20, 2007)

the 3 wisemen are........well......yeah......and then the one without the skin....the unfinished one????????how can that be judged yet....it's like judging a skeleton.....no skeleton is pretty......unfair to judge buildings not completed.


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

where is this TianZi hotel?? i was in beijing be4 but nv saw it.


----------



## matt_sbs (Apr 27, 2005)

Why would u build 3 giant statues and turn them into a hotel. Bloody ugly structure


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

null said:


> this thread is updated constantly
> 
> 
> *Jinpeng Mansion,Nanjing*


Somebody hates this too much 



















http://newsphoto.chinadaily.com.cn/app/detail.asp?ID=248918


----------



## chenium (Jul 21, 2004)

How about this one, Yun Tian (Cloud & Sky) Culture Castle located in Yulin city, Guangxi province.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ I love that one.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Ramses said:


> I like the Tianzi hotel
> 
> The ugliest buildings are those which are never finished, like this concrete monster in Chengdu. It looks like an ancient ruin, in the middle of the central business district.


Tian Yi plaza of Chengdu?It's said that it will start again.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

z0rg said:


> Somebody hates this too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFL！:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are the three Huangs from san huang wu di period, right?


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

I like Yun Tian (Cloud & Sky) Culture Castle... it combines ancient and modern.
Very nice!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Those are the three Huangs from san huang wu di period, right?


No, they were Chinese gods as equilivent stars. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fu_Lu_Shou

This is from another webpage. Sorry for the Chinese characters. I have no idea how to translate 


> 道 教 的 福 祿 壽 三 星 之 說 ， 約 起 於 明 代 。 成 儀 於 明 代 的 《 金 籙齋 玄 靈 轉 經 早 朝 行 道 儀 》 ， 其 中 在 為 皇 家 轉 誦 《 太 上 玄 靈 北 斗 本 命 延 生 真 經 》 時 ，祈 請 神 靈 中 ， 除 有 三 清 、 玉 帝 、 北 斗 九 星 君 以 外 ， 還 要 祈 請 「 南 極 老 人 壽 德 星 君 」、 「 上 清 福 德 星 君 」 、 「 上 清 祿 德 星 君 」 。 同 是 明 代 成 儀 的 《 金 籙 齋 延 壽 設 醮 儀 》中 ， 也 有 祈 請 「 上 清 福 祿 壽 三 星 真 君 」 。 《 中 天 紫 微 星 真 寶 懺 》 朝 禮 各 星 君 時 ， 也有 禮 拜 「 福 星 天 德 星 君 、 祿 星 天 祐 星 君 、 壽 星 老 人 星 君 」 的 內 容 。 但 是 ， 福 祿 壽 三星 之 所 指 ， 道 書 和 民 間 歷 來 眾 說 紛 紜 。 大 約 成 書 於 明 代 初 年 的 《 金 籙 祈 壽 早 朝 儀 》稱 「 南 極 老 人 福 祿 壽 三 星 真 君 」 ， 據 文 意 ， 似 乎 將 福 祿 壽 三 星 統 歸 於 「 南 極 老 人 」名 下 。 現 在 ， 道 教 和 一 般 民 眾 大 致 認 為 ， 福 星 指 的 是 天 官 ； 祿 星 指 的 是 文 昌 ； 壽 星指 的 是 南 極 老 人 。 奉 祀 壽 星 ， 起 於 先 秦 。 《 史 記 》 的 《 封 禪 書 》 稱 ， 秦 時 「 於 杜 、亳 有 三 社 主 之 祠 、 壽 星 祠 」 。 《 史 記 索 隱 》 注 稱 ， 「 壽 星 ， 蓋 南 極 老 人 星 也 ， 見 則天 下 理 安 ， 故 祠 之 以 祈 福 壽 」 。 可 見 ， 秦 漢 之 時 ， 奉 祀 壽 星 可 以 祈 福 祈 壽 。 齊 梁 高道 陶 弘 景 《 真 靈 位 業 圖 》 列 南 極 老 人 丹 陵 上 真 為 「 太 極 左 位 」 。 漢 代 以 降 ， 一 直 列為 國 家 祀 典 。 但 是 ， 明 代 洪 武 三 年 起 ， 以 其 為 妄 而 罷 祀 。 然 而 ， 道 教 中 的 奉 祀 依 舊， 並 且 ， 將 其 與 天 官 、 文 昌 同 列 為 福 祿 壽 三 星 。


http://xz7.2000y.net/mb/1/ReadNews.asp?NewsID=279623


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.yulin.gov.cn/website/UploadedFiles/issue/001/021/21.jpg
^^ this one is great! i think this is the best looking building in this thread


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

chenium said:


> How about this one, Yun Tian (Cloud & Sky) Culture Castle located in Yulin city, Guangxi province.


thats too much overdoing. :bash: creepy


----------

